# BEMF in a separate decoder?



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's another of my newbie DCC questions..

Can an installation using separate sound and power decoders still have back EMF varied sound, such as a stronger chuff when pulling a heavy load?

There are a number of very inexpensive and small sound decoders, but they lack the power capacity for a large scale model. There are a number of large scale decoders, but they lack sound. There are a few that can do both (namely, QSI), but they lack features (asymmetrical DCC, hybrid drive). So, If I want the best of both worlds - the best power decoder and sound decoders for my needs, do I have to give up the interaction between them, and the realism of the variable sound?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I just thought about something after posting this question. Can decoders be wired in parallel, and given the same address? That way the sound decoder which cannot handle the current would still be able to sense the BEFM from the motor.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the back emf is between the motor and the decoser it is hooked to so if you run a separate decoder for the sound it will not see the back emf .......

you could run as many locos you want with the same number as the comand station does not get feedback from the decoder except when programing 

I have 1 A-B-B-A set that is all powered and they all have the same number and sound is in both A's with the rear having some sounds turned off so 4 decoders and two sound systems all with the same loco number .....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ken, 

The Massoth largescale sound decoders have this function built in--have a look at them and read the online manuals. Alternately any one of them with a Susi interface is meant to accomplish this as well. Dietz (inventor of Susi interface) sound decoders and (I think) Zimo decoders have this capability too.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm.. I suspect that the short answer is "You can't have your cake and eat it oo" 

Decoders come small, cheap, and feature-rich. Pick any two.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I just thought of something. Does the Digitrax Sound Bug support any sort of BEMF-variable sound, since it's designed to be linked to a Digitrax decoder?


----------

